# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Misfit Shine, activity monitor, Misfit Wearables, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Misfit Wearables

"Misfit Shine: an elegant, wireless activity tracker" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Misfit Shine
February 14, 2014




> Shine is an elegant activity monitor that you can wear anywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Misfit Flash a great little $50 fitness tracker 

 Published on Nov 6, 2014




> Waterproof, long battery life, small, wearable on your wrist or as a clip-on, and it tracks steps, runs and sleep: the Flash is a versatile and cheap tracker.

----------


## Airicist

Misfit Shine for Windows and Windows Phone 




> 1st Hidden Gems App for Windows and Windows Phone: our look at the Misfit Shine. More information: 
> windowscentral.com/hidden-gems-day-1-feature-misfit-shine

----------

